# squirrel dog ideas



## cut'm and gut'm (Oct 10, 2016)

looking for my son a squirrel dog any suggestions?


----------



## catchdogs (Oct 10, 2016)

Mike Dooley in north ga has some really nice dogs he owns swamp creek hitman original mountain curs look him up on Facebook


----------



## rwh (Oct 10, 2016)

do you want a feist or a cur?  are you looking for a pup or started dog?  how far are you willing to travel to get what you want.  there have been a lot of pups on the market the last couple of months but started and finished dogs can be hard to come by this time of year.


----------



## cut'm and gut'm (Oct 10, 2016)

I have a pup looking for something to put with em for training. Will travel for quality dog


----------



## aewhite (Oct 10, 2016)

Just curious how old is your son?


----------



## rwh (Oct 10, 2016)

Dbender said:


> A good broke squirrel dog is going to start out at $3,000 and go up from there.  A pup doesn't need a dog to show it how it is done.  It will probably set your dog back a little bit if you hunt it with an older broke dog.



i've got two pups i kept out of a litter that are around 5 months and they just hang out and get to be puppies.  saturday i walked outside and one was treeing.
  i don't know if i think it sets one back but to be around a started dog but i agree that if it's bred in them they don't need to be shown.
  a friend in north carolina has a brother and sister out of that litter and they made their first trees today too.  
i know somebody near warner robins that has a female out of an omcba dog and a cauley feist they might sell.  she was making trees the end of last season.
message me and i'll pass your information on.


----------



## cut'm and gut'm (Oct 10, 2016)

8 years old I have coon hunted all my life kids have 0 patience with a pup


----------



## fastball_24 (Oct 11, 2016)

*Feist*

I know a guy that is located in Wayne County that has several squirrel dogs and a few pups that he has trained I am not sure if he have anything you be interested in or way to train your pup but it could be an option.  Just let me know.


----------



## abcmh (Oct 12, 2016)

*have one i will sale*

I have a 8 year old feist I will sale to a kid send me contact info and I will tell you about her


----------

